# Miltonia spectabilis v moreliana 'Carmen'



## tomkalina (Aug 19, 2014)

In bloom this morning, a gift long ago from our friend Carmen Coll of Durban South Africa. Stayed with her and Ivan for a couple days after speaking at the Paph. Symposium in Pretoria. This clone has a beautiful shape, rich color and a heavenly fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2014)

Big lip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow...very nice electric colors on that one.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm smelling it now, just looking at the photo. That fragrance is so beautiful, and also linked with so many fond memories.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 19, 2014)

Always one of my favorites. This is a beautiful clone.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## abax (Aug 20, 2014)

The colors are wonderful and that big, fat lip is to die for!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 20, 2014)

Really lovely !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2014)

That is some lip!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 20, 2014)

Very pretty, Tom!


----------



## Stone (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice one! Big labellum. I recently heard this variety has been elevated to species now. Miltonia moreliana


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks, Mike; I wasn't aware of the change.


----------

